# 2009 Miami Hurricanes Thread



## -33-

Almost that time...

Listen to this Jacory Harris interview on 790 the ticket

http://home.comcast.net/~31spoonerstreet/jacory.mp3

"I'm growing out my hair. I've got a bet. Only way I can cut my hair is if we win a national championship"

"I'm trying to bring more swag to the QB position."

"I expect to win a Heisman trophy. You're supposed to expect great things." "I'm gonna get on stage with a pink suit on."

"Are you saving yourself for marriage?" "Uhhhh No." 
What would you say to Tim Tebow? "Tebow said that?" "I don't believe it. I got friends up there at Florida, I don't believe it." So he's lying? "I think so, I think Tebow is lying."


----------



## Smithian

I have sources that say Tim Tebow tells the truth. Shocking stuff.

I still can't believe Miami passed on Gus Malzahn when they had the chance. Best OC in the nation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mark Whipple, the former QB coach of the Steelers under Cowher and offensive assistant for the Eagles under Reed, was a very good hire for OC.

Funny interview with Jacory


----------



## Smithian

You hired an offensive coach from the Eagles?

"Lets get the biggest group of war daddies in the NFL together on the offensive line, a group truly capable of mauling people so badly we could get sued for assault, but throw it 50 times when we have a 7 point lead!!!! We'll have to lose eventually!"

Yes, Miami football, how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well Bill Cowher has said that if he ever does get back into coaching, that the 1st coach he'd call to hire is Mark Whipple.

An endorsement like that from Bill Cowher is good enough for me.


----------



## Smithian

Either way, it's still Randy Shannon in charge. Sooner he gets fired, the better for Miami football.


----------



## -33-

Smithian said:


> Either way, it's still Randy Shannon in charge. Sooner he gets fired, the better for Miami football.


Yea...I mean I hate that he's starting to get that fence put back up around South Florida and rolling in great recruiting classes. We've gotten better since he's been here and got rid of Coker's mess.


----------



## Smithian

Good job, he is brining in great recruiting class, but he is a terrible gameday coach and it isn't rare for his teams to come out and just drop the ball completely. The University of Miami is better than that.


----------



## sMaK

Tomorrow night! 

I'm fairly confident about this game. The visiting teams have won the past few years so I don't think playing in Tally is going to be a factor. Hopefully the Canes' defense can stop that FSU running game this time around because last year they ran all over Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And so begins the toughest opening schedule in the country. Although I do feel slightly better about things after watching OU and VT last night.

Cant wait for tomorrow night. Sucks that we have lost 3 starters off of the D in Ojomo, Moncur and now Telemaque. 

For once I hope we see some signs of life in our O. Its been so long since we've had even a competent offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's a clip of the ESPN documentary on the University of Miami that they're doing.

Its called "The U" and will air on December 13th at 9pm on ESPN, right after the Heisman trophy presentation. 

http://30for30.espn.com/film/the-u.html


----------



## sMaK

That's cool. I had no idea they were doing that.


----------



## ATLien

Anyone think Miami can upset Oklahoma in a few weeks now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Doubt it. We'd have a shot if Bradford was still out by then but I dont think we'll beat them.


----------



## ATLien

Yeah, I'm assuming Bradford is still out.


----------



## IbizaXL

im really looking forward to this game. the only thing i dont like is the time of the game. my arse is gonna have to wait for their flight back to Miami around 2AM. bah! i wouldnt mind too much with a Cane win. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What a game and what a win! 

Jacory was 21-34 for 386 yds 2tds/1 rushing TD and 2 INTs.

The D was atrocious though.

Whipple is the ****ing man!


----------



## sMaK

Whipple IS the ****ing man. Such a difference on offense from last year. Regardless of our record it looks like the Canes are going to be very fun to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Even Bobby just said that Miami out-schemed them. Nearly 500yds of O, on the 1st game of the season, on the road, against a rival and a ranked team. Cant ask for more from the offense.


----------



## sMaK

Yessir. The only bad play calls were when they had the ball at the 2 and Whipple called passing plays on 1st and 2nd down. Other than that it was pretty flawless.

And man, Jacory is going to be a super star in Miami. He's so cool and collected. Did you see him after the last play of the game? Emotionless.


----------



## Jace

That was amazing. I knew Id love Jacory. Marve rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, they gotta check that dude's pulse :laugh:

Jacory Harris is a trending topic on twitter.

Speaking of twitter, here are some comments.

From T.O


> Congrats 2 the MIAMI HURRICANES!!! This is def an Instant Classic Game! What a Game?!! The QB 4 miami is serious!!


From Cane alumn Bruce Feldman of ESPN


> Jacory Harris: best thing to hit #Miami football since Ed Reed. Canes haven't had a presence like this in a long, long time. Born winner.


someone asked Sapp about Harris' NFL potential


> So. Let's Enjoy The Kid!! WOW.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WTF is up with Jacory's thumbs in this pic?


----------



## Jace

Hitchhiker's Thumb. I have it too. Its nice.


----------



## HeatBall

same thumbs as me.. no biggie


amazing game.. WOWOWOWOWOW.. words just cant describe.. surrounded by FSU fans and going crazy for the win!!! ahhhhhhh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Canes are now ranked 20th in the AP and 22 in the coaches poll.

Now its GT up next. We havent beaten them since joining the ACC. Gotta find a way to stop that sick option offense of theirs.


----------



## sMaK

Our defense is a year older so you have to think they are more disciplined than last year. And that's what you need against a team like GT. They gotta stick to their assignments and not get fooled on all those crazy misdirections.


----------



## -33-

Just got back from Tallahassee...what a weekend. I sat about middle of the stadium in the same corner as that last drop. 

Unreal experience, what a game.

They are replaying it on ESPN classic at 8:00 tonight, for anyone who missed it or "don't remember" the early/mid parts of the game due to too much tailgating that morning/afternoon.


----------



## myst

DQ for 3 said:


> Just got back from Tallahassee...what a weekend. I sat about middle of the stadium in the same corner as that last drop.
> 
> Unreal experience, what a game.
> 
> They are replaying it on ESPN classic at 8:00 tonight, for anyone who missed it or "don't remember" the early/mid parts of the game due to too much tailgating that morning/afternoon.


I was there also, amazing game. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## sMaK

I could have had tickets but couldn't leave due to work. I was there two years ago for that miracle Kirby Freeman pass but that game was nothing compared to this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Miami/Florida State a huge ratings hit*


> Far from the powerhouses they once were, Miami and Florida State still command an audience.
> 
> Monday night's battle between Miami and Florida State drew a stellar 5.1 U.S. rating and 8.4 million viewers on ESPN, up 25% in ratings and 35% in viewers from a 4.1 and 6.2 million for Tennessee/UCLA last year.
> 
> This marks the highest rated, most-viewed college football game on cable since Miami/Florida State on Labor Day '06 (5.7 U.S. rating, 9.1 million).
> 
> Final ratings for college football games on broadcast are not yet available, but Miami/Florida State will likely rank as the highest rated, most-viewed college football game of the opening weekend.
> 
> Additionally, Monday's game ranks as the fourth-most viewed program of the year on ESPN, and the seventh-most viewed sporting event of the year on any cable network.


Nothing new for the Canes. 

What was the highest rated ESPN game of last season? The Canes/Gators game.

Even when The U is down, they still bring the insane ratings.


----------



## Jace

Wow, I didnt know we were that nationally popular.


----------



## sMaK

Before last year the Canes had the top 3 most watched college football games ever aired on ESPN. I guess they made the top 4 now.

It does help that it was a Labor Day game, though.


----------



## Smithian

It's good for college football for the University of Miami to be highly competitive. Yeah, they'll get ratings regardless, but it just makes everything more fun for The U to be ballin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2-0 :banana:

Whipple and Harris strike again :worthy:

Jacory was 20/25 for 272yds and 3 TD's

The D held GT to just 95yds rushing. Total change from the 472 yds that they rushed for against us last season. 

The schedule doesnt get easier. Up next: @ VT.


----------



## myst

I'm happy to see Miami winning, and I'm a huge Gators fan


----------



## bball2223

Harris is a gamer. He has a bright future, as does your whole team i'm pleasantly suprised by the leaps this team has taken. I know I have been saying it often but an ND/Miami matchup would be fun to watch in the Gator Bowl.


----------



## sMaK

It would but I'm aiming a little higher.


----------



## Smithian

Since this is the college thread, I guess...

Smithian is currently sitting outside Razorback Stadium on his laptop camping out with friends for his first ever Arkansas Razorback game as a student.

To say I am pumped is an understatement. Against #23 Georgia, favored by 1, 6:45 on ESPN2, at home, SEC opener, everything. Army parachuters are even delivering the game ball, US flag, University of Arkansas flag, and state flag pregame. I'm so excited I can't sleep... And I've tried. Thank God for my laptop.


----------



## myst

Smithian said:


> Since this is the college thread, I guess...
> 
> Smithian is currently sitting outside Razorback Stadium on his laptop camping out with friends for his first ever Arkansas Razorback game as a student.
> 
> To say I am pumped is an understatement. Against #23 Georgia, favored by 1, 6:45 on ESPN2, at home, SEC opener, everything. Army parachuters are even delivering the game ball, US flag, University of Arkansas flag, and state flag pregame. I'm so excited I can't sleep... And I've tried. Thank God for my laptop.


Why are you outside of the stadium now? You will be exhausted by the time the game starts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Seriously, especially for a night game


----------



## Jace

Sounds crazy, but sounds like fun, if well-equipped.


----------



## Smithian

myst said:


> Why are you outside of the stadium now? You will be exhausted by the time the game starts.


Haha, like 150 infront of me.



Wade3 said:


> Seriously, especially for a night game


Oh, it's picking up.




Jace said:


> Sounds crazy, but sounds like fun, if well-equipped.


Haha, this is one of the few times I'll ever wish I drank. Would help pass time if well hidden.


----------



## ATLien

Smithian - good luck to your Hogs tonite.


----------



## myst

Smithian said:


> Haha, like 150 infront of me.
> 
> Oh, it's picking up.
> 
> 
> Haha, this is one of the few times I'll ever wish I drank. Would help pass time if well hidden.


You still didn't answer the question. Are you there to get tickets? You can always scalp tickets right before the game.


----------



## Adam

myst said:


> You still didn't answer the question. Are you there to get tickets? You can always scalp tickets right before the game.


At colleges across the country people camp out before the first home game. Some people start a month before the first game.


----------



## sMaK

I'm excited to see what Mallet can do tonight. That guy is like an urban legend.


----------



## myst

Can't wait to see the Gators embarrass the Vols


----------



## ATLien

Me too. There will be blood.


----------



## Smithian

Was there because I wanted to get good seats... It's first come first serve.

Sitting at 35-34, that was the most awesome game ever. Student section was amazing... Didn't end well.

Even though we lost, fun day.


----------



## Jace

Bummer man, well if it makes you feel any better, my only Canes game since I was old enough to tailgate was the last game in the Orange Bowl. We all know how that ended. We left shortly after halftime.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> Was there because I wanted to get good seats... It's first come first serve.
> 
> Sitting at 35-34, that was the most awesome game ever. Student section was amazing... Didn't end well.
> 
> Even though we lost, fun day.


That was a freaking awesome game. Sucks that your team lost. That injury to the starting DB killed Arkansas. 

FSU put a beatdown on BYU. that was a little shocking. I wonder how high the Canes go now?

Herbie said during the Texas/Texas Tech game that Miami should be ranked 5th. That is way too high right now.


----------



## -33-

I've seen VT play twice now, and I don't think they are even on par with FSU. The Noles have a good offense, VT doesn't. Ponder is a much better QB, and equally as elusive as Tyrod Taylor. Their defense are both tough, but FSU's is much quicker. Blacksburg is a tough place to play, but I really feel like this is a very winnable game if we go in and do what we do.


----------



## sMaK

I agree. Like FSU these games are usually played close but from what I've seen VT just isn't that good. The Canes should go in there and win the game.

WHIPPLE BALL!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Canes are now ranked 9th in the AP and 13th in the coaches poll. That's a pretty big jump.


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> Bummer man, well if it makes you feel any better, my only Canes game since I was old enough to tailgate was the last game in the Orange Bowl. We all know how that ended. We left shortly after halftime.


Woah, you win. Atleast I was a season ticket holder for five years before last night.



Wade3 said:


> That was a freaking awesome game. Sucks that your team lost. That injury to the starting DB killed Arkansas.


Yeah. The sad thing is he isn't that good of a CB, just the rest are terrible. The rest are either converted WRs out of necessity, JUCO guys signed out of panic, or highly touted freshman definately not ready for an SEC football game on ESPN2.

What killed us is we're up 21-10, we get that interception right inside our 50, and Jerry Franklin just goes crazy. Punches like two players and brushes off a ref. Gets us 30 yards of penalties and himself an ejection. Jerry Franklin is our only guy on defense who really is a physical presence who you have to scheme around due to his physicality and his ability as a playmaker. That sucked our momentum away and defensively we just missed him after that in every way.

Ryan Mallett is awesome. Every time we gave him breathing room in the pocket, it was amazing how he would laser passes even 40 to 50 yards away right on the dime like it was nothing. His first game as a Razorback, he and Tyler Wilson combined to set the school record for passing yards in a game and this game Ryan Mallett set a school record with 5 touchdown passes. Next year we should unquestionably have the best group of WRs in the nation. Last night not a single WR who has been in college more than two years dressed out, and our only veteran WR, London Crawford, has a broken collarbone. Those guys were making insane catches last night and Greg Childs is a legit stud. DJ Williams is a junior as well as being a beast as well. Our young RBs have looked good first game two and we've done very well on the ground, but we're not even running it that much due to the passing game.

I want to be good now, though. Atleast with this offense this year if our defense ever has a good game, we have a chance against anyone.


----------



## ATLien

Smithian - I thought Petrino could have mixed up the pass, run better towards the end of the game.


----------



## Smithian

ATLien said:


> Smithian - I thought Petrino could have mixed up the pass, run better towards the end of the game.


We ran out of time in the fourth. Before Georgia finally pulled ahead by two scores, we got the run game going in the third quarter with Michael Smith and started gashing them upfront. We also were running it really well in the first quarter with Dennis Johnson after Michael Smith was banged up a bit.

Petrino is a definate run first coach and he wants to run the ball until the defense is bleeding out of their ears, but between Stefan LeFors and Brian Brohm at Louisville along with Ryan Mallett here at Arkansas, you have to throw the ball. Ryan Mallett set the school record for passing yards and touchdowns in a single game against Georgia Saturday. We're actually extremely deep in the backfield with Michael Smith(1st Team All-SEC), Dennis Johnson(130+ against LSU), De'Anthony Curtis(starter to open last year), Broderick Green(Big Beast), and two freshman 4*'s in Ronnie Wingo(Next D-Mac) and Knile Davis(Big back from Texas). I think this Saturday against Alabamafrenchy you're going to see us come out pounding the ball hoping to run some clock because it could get ugly fast if we're not careful. We've ran the ball pretty well so far, but we're just throwing it even better. God help us defensively Saturday.

Who does Miami have this week? VTech?


----------



## Dissonance

:whiteflag: As the already known VT fan around here, I've already waved the white flag when it comes to this game lol.


----------



## ATLien

That's because Willie Martinez is a ****in idiot. The run, and everything else, was there all day for Arkansas.


----------



## ATLien

Organized Chaos said:


> :whiteflag: As the already known VT fan around here, I've already waved the white flag when it comes to this game lol.


Ye of little faith


----------



## Smithian

ATLien said:


> That's because Willie Martinez is a ****in idiot. The run, and everything else, was there all day for Arkansas.


Oh, come on bud, give some credit to Arkansas offensively.


----------



## Adam

DQ for 3 said:


> I've seen VT play twice now, and I don't think they are even on par with FSU. The Noles have a good offense, VT doesn't. Ponder is a much better QB, and equally as elusive as Tyrod Taylor. Their defense are both tough, but FSU's is much quicker. Blacksburg is a tough place to play, but I really feel like this is a very winnable game if we go in and do what we do.


FSU is the better offensive team but Va Tech is the better defensive team, but it doesn't matter if Va Tech is as good offensively as FSU proved their level of offense can't outscore Miami anyway. This is the toughest game on Miami's schedule IMO and I think this will be Miami's only loss this season.


----------



## ATLien

Smithian said:


> Oh, come on bud, give some credit to Arkansas offensively.


Dude, we gave up 37 points and 427 yards to freaking Stephen Garcia & South Carolina. Willie Martinez truly sucks at his job.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Go easy on the former Cane Wille Martinez 

I remember Georgia fans begging Miami to take him during the off-season when his name was being brought up for the DC position down here :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I know a lot of Canes fans are confident about this game against VT but I think its gonna be close. If Miami pulls this game out then we almost already have the coastal division locked up. Especially with the way UNC has looked so far.


----------



## Smithian

I have a feeling Miami is due for a let down...


----------



## Smithian

ATLien said:


> Dude, we gave up 37 points and 427 yards to freaking Stephen Garcia & South Carolina. Willie Martinez truly sucks at his job.


Yes, the fact Arkansas has a future top 5 pick at QB, one of the best young receiving corps in the nation, the best TE in the nation, an all-SEC RB, and one of the best offensive minds in football has nothing to do with the fact we played that well on offense...


----------



## ATLien

No, they played well, but THAT well? C'mon. I'm a Georgia fan, and I have to put some of that on our ****ty defense. Now excuse me if my hatred for Willie Martinez exceeds my love for Bobby Petrino.


----------



## Smithian

Haha, oh gosh, not another Petrino hater!


----------



## ATLien

I'm a Willie Martinez hater. I have love for Petrino, he saved my favorite NFL team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Horrible, horrible game by the Canes on Saturday. We got beat on all sides of the ball. 

Rain killed our offense as well but both teams had to play in it.

Jimmy Graham killed us with those 2 huge dropped passes in a row


----------



## Smithian

Nick Saban just :bowen:'d us...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OU-Miami is set for 8pm on Saturday. 

Hopefully we can bounce back from this past game.

Schedule gets much easier after this week, finally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great win tonight against OU. Probably the biggest in the Randy Shannon Era.

Jacory started off with those 2 INTs and then was money the rest of the way.

Baby J was unbelievable. Definitely the player of the game tonight.

The toughest opening 4 game schedule in the country is finally over and we end up going 3-1. No one saw that coming.


----------



## Jace

Yeah man. Great game.

Here come the rumblings again.


----------



## myst

I was also at this game, it was a great win for UM


----------



## -33-

Glad to get a W...

I'm pretty sure I'm heading down for the Clemson game, and probably will travel up for one of the games in NC.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Yeah man. Great game.
> 
> Here come the rumblings again.


The U is back talk? Looks like the team wont allow it to get to them anymore. They decided to not have ESPN be shown in the locker room anymore. Only Spongebob and 48 hours can be shown now


----------



## sMaK

Looking at the schedule, I can't see them losing anymore. I know anything can happen but I just can't see it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I see two games that will be very tough.

UNC, even though they've looked really bad this season, has had our number since entering the ACC. Last time we were highly ranked and went up there, they beat us.

USF will treat this as their bowl game since it'll be a chance to beat 2 of the big 3 in the same season.

but no doubt that we'll be favored in every game left.


----------



## ATLien

You still need help to win the conference don't you? VT's only loss wasn't an ACC opponent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yup.

VT has BC, @GT, and @ Maryland left among others. We'll need them to lose 1 or 2 of them. Hopefully the GT game since that's a division game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh:


----------



## Smithian

I got out here earlier to camp out this game.

I was watching a video on my laptop and just by chance noticed the WiFi outside the statdium not only is existant but is also better than the WiFi in my dorm. Awesome.

Go Hogs, Beat Auburn


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^That should be a good game. Hopefully high scoring.


----------



## Smithian

Aside from an Auburn run late to make it less gruesome, Arkansas just brought the apocalypse upon Auburn, 44-23. Arkansas is on a roll last couple weeks... Alabama whooped our butts, but I think we improved a lot from it.

Also, resident poster Smithian was apparently seen a few times on ESPN as well as being focused upon by the jumbotron at one point as he rocked his "got bobby?" tee shirt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^That's awesome 

Canes up 31-3 at the half. Finally, the Canes get a cupcake game.

Only negative is Jacory has thrown 2 INT's trying to force passes.


----------



## Smithian

That set the tone for the whole day... That hit was so insane. Right after that play the showed a replay on the board from the opposite endzone view so all you see is Jerico Nelson jumping up going crazy flinging the helmet around. Crowd went bat $#%@ crazy after the replay even more than the hit itself.

But, again, that Alabama game was such a get right game in a way. Some lineup changes were made, mean words were said, and a general reading of the Riot Act took place and defensively we've been a ton better since then. Offensively the O-Line is starting to carry its weight.


----------



## myst

I've still got some room on the Gators bandwagon if anybody wants to hop on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Not even if a gun was pointed to my head


----------



## Smithian

I don't think we'll win, but I want to see how Florida does after a grinder like LSU having to play Arkansas who has the best QB they've yet to play this year and by far the best passing game they've seen.

Arkansas did have a major blow... Last week sophomore starting WR Joe Adams suffered a mild stroke and although he is well enough that he was on the sidelines at the game walking around, he is probably out for the year. One of our starting WRs, sophomore Jarius Wright, has a mild concussion. He played for stretches against Auburn but he will be iffy this week.

Don't get excited though, Arkansas's WRs are moving on just fine. Senior London Crawford, team captain and hero of the LSU game last year, was back in action after breaking his collar bone in the first game. Senior Lucas Miller was also back for the first time since tearing his ACL against LSU last year. He is probably our steadiest WR aside from Joe Adams. Also, All-American TE DJ Williams got some burn at wideout in some sets and it was devastating to Auburn. On top of that, starting in the second half of the TAMU game, the Arkansas running game which was supposed to carry the offense this year has decided to start contributing something after being AWOL early.

I'm pumped for this UF-Arkansas game... If we can turn this thing into a shootout, I think we have a chance. Our defense has found its stride last couple weeks against good offenses, and although neither is UF, I think they'll atleast slow UF down enough that it won't be a laugher like the Georgia game.


----------



## ATLien

I want to see how Florida's offense looks against a defense they should be able to have their way against. Their passing game is laughable. Almost every play is either a toss, hand-off, or reverse. The loss of Murphy & Harvin has been greater than I thought it would


----------



## Smithian

ATL, I hope that UF watches nothing but the Georgia game. I hope that they're sitting in film rooms just laughing their rear ends off so much that Tim Tebow gets a headache from it.

Since our embarassment against Alabama, our new lineup changes have started working. The biggest thing is Elton Ford returned against TAMU in a full role after breaking his neck last year as a freshman. He is our best coverage safety by far. With him back there, we can play Anthony Leon(Sean Taylor's cousin)and Jerico Nelson a lot more for their physicality. Before that, we were really hamstrung in the secondary trying to balance things out. The LBs are playing alright. The D-Line rotation is starting to get it rolling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, our D-line just cannot stay healthy. Canes DT Marcus Forston might be done for the year. He hasnt played up to his potential this year because he's been injured throughout and hasnt been able to get over the various injuries. So the coaches will most likely put redshirt him.


----------



## myst

ATLien said:


> I want to see how Florida's offense looks against a defense they should be able to have their way against. Their passing game is laughable. Almost every play is either a toss, hand-off, or reverse. The loss of Murphy & Harvin has been greater than I thought it would


The reason they haven't shown their passing game, is because they haven't had to. The Gators are killing every team with their power run game. And if you want to see how the offense does against a defense they have their way against look at the first two games, Tebow put up 62 and 56 points while only playing half of each game. 



Smithian said:


> I don't think we'll win, but I want to see how Florida does after a grinder like LSU having to play Arkansas who has the best QB they've yet to play this year and by far the best passing game they've seen.
> 
> Arkansas did have a major blow... Last week sophomore starting WR Joe Adams suffered a mild stroke and although he is well enough that he was on the sidelines at the game walking around, he is probably out for the year. One of our starting WRs, sophomore Jarius Wright, has a mild concussion. He played for stretches against Auburn but he will be iffy this week.
> 
> Don't get excited though, Arkansas's WRs are moving on just fine. Senior London Crawford, team captain and hero of the LSU game last year, was back in action after breaking his collar bone in the first game. Senior Lucas Miller was also back for the first time since tearing his ACL against LSU last year. He is probably our steadiest WR aside from Joe Adams. Also, All-American TE DJ Williams got some burn at wideout in some sets and it was devastating to Auburn. On top of that, starting in the second half of the TAMU game, the Arkansas running game which was supposed to carry the offense this year has decided to start contributing something after being AWOL early.
> 
> I'm pumped for this UF-Arkansas game... If we can turn this thing into a shootout, I think we have a chance. Our defense has found its stride last couple weeks against good offenses, and although neither is UF, I think they'll atleast slow UF down enough that it won't be a laugher like the Georgia game.


Don't get too excited? I'm not expecting anything but a win against Arkansas no matter who is injured or healthy.


----------



## Smithian

Fans like you is what will make it so beautiful when Alabama brings the apocalypse down upon you in the SEC Championship. I can see the post-game interview between Erin Andrews and Tim Tebow...

"Tim, what is the feeling knowing your undefeated season has been ruined and you won't finish your senior year with a national championship?"
"I'm not sure, God bless. Just God bless me to be a senior. God bless."
"But Tim, why didn't you play up to your normal level? Florida wasn't able to get on track without you at a high level."
"God blessed me to let me play today."
"...What did Alabama do to slow you down?"
"God wanted me to play like I did."
"...Ok, Tim, that's the end of this interview, you can go on now."
"God bless."

And before you go crazy and defend him, you know it's a bit overbearing.


----------



## bball2223

myst said:


> The reason they haven't shown their passing game, is because they haven't had to. The Gators are killing every team with their power run game. And if you want to see how the offense does against a defense they have their way against look at the first two games, Tebow put up 62 and 56 points while only playing half of each game.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get too excited? I'm not expecting anything but a win against Arkansas no matter who is injured or healthy.


Tebow put up 62 points, and 56 points against Charleston Southern, and Troy. Against the only two teams .500 or above that they have played in the SEC they are averaging 18 points a game. Florida has taken a step back on the offensive side of the ball, there is absolutely no denying that. No ones discounting Tebow but it's not as if your passing game has had a great game against a good team as of this point. With your defense and running game however I don't know if I would be too worried as the only team I can see beating you the rest of the way is Alabama. Whoever wins that SEC title game Florida vs. Bama/LSU is going to win the national title. No else has been that impressive.


----------



## myst

Smithian said:


> Fans like you is what will make it so beautiful when Alabama brings the apocalypse down upon you in the SEC Championship.


Last year #2 Florida played #1 Alabama in the SEC championship game, and had no chance of beating them because they had the best OL and DL of all time, well that game turned out pretty good for the Gators. Then the Gators had no chance against the highest scoring team of all time in Oklahoma, they held them to their season low in points. So keep saying Alabama will beat Florida, just like there was no way Florida could go into Death Valley and win when LSU has won 32 consecutive Saturday night games. 

And I don't know what you mean by "fans like me," Alabama is also in the SEC and have fans that think they will beat the Gators, so the fact that you want Alabama to beat Florida even though they are both in the SEC and have fans that think their team will win leads me to believe that you are jealous because the Gators are #1, or you would be rooting for both teams to lose. 

Edit- And here is an article you will enjoy, http://deadspin.com/5379602/tim-tebow-messiah-watch-touching-the-hem-of-his-garment-edition



bball2223 said:


> Tebow put up 62 points, and 56 points against Charleston Southern, and Troy. Against the only two teams .500 or above that they have played in the SEC they are averaging 18 points a game. Florida has taken a step back on the offensive side of the ball, there is absolutely no denying that. No ones discounting Tebow but it's not as if your passing game has had a great game against a good team as of this point. With your defense and running game however I don't know if I would be too worried as the only team I can see beating you the rest of the way is Alabama. Whoever wins that SEC title game Florida vs. Bama/LSU is going to win the national title. No else has been that impressive.


I know who they were against, he said "I want to see how Florida's offense looks against a defense they should be able to have their way against." Well Troy and Charleston Southern are defenses Florida had their way with, and Tebow put up 50 points a game on them in one half.


----------



## ATLien

Florida put up 50 points a game on them in one half. Not Tebow put up 50 points a game on them in one half. The Tim Tebow Legend is getting exaggerated, IMO. The reason Florida's passing game looks like it's stuck in the 1930's isn't because they don't need to pass. It's because they have no production at receiver, and a QB who isn't much of a thrower


----------



## Blue

ATLien said:


> Florida put up 50 points a game on them in one half. Not Tebow put up 50 points a game on them in one half. The Tim Tebow Legend is getting exaggerated, IMO. The reason Florida's passing game looks like it's stuck in the 1930's isn't because they don't need to pass. It's because they have no production at receiver, and a QB who isn't much of a thrower


Yeah, I was tellin this to my friends... Everyone down here wants Florida to pass and 'unleash' this flamboyant offense(probly because we all grew up under Spurrier), but there really was no need for us to try and force anything in that game. They knew we were gonna run and they couldn't really stop it, nor could they really move the ball on us... LSU is a top 20 defense, so there was no need to do anything rash or stupid just to please fans. 

Yeah, it was abit of snoozefest for the casual fan, but you gotta remember that Tebow didn't practice for 2 weeks... Just get the W and get out is what we needed to do, and that is what we did. LOCKDOWN D


----------



## Smithian

I can't believe Arkansas lost that... Left so many points on the board. So mad right now.

Also, those refs played a major part in the game three times down the stretch. On the game tying drive by UF, there was that phantom PI then the WORST call ever when the Florida O-Lineman tried to crack back on Malcolm Shepherd and Shepherd ran him over then got flagged for it.

Then on the game winning drive, our CB is standing in the endzone and would have had an easy interception but Riley Cooper basically wrapped him up.

Regardless, we shouldn't have let it come down those calls. It's like boxing, you never beat the champ by a judge's decision, you have to knock them out.

The only encouraging thing today is to know how close we are to being a legit team. And before you Florida fans start snotting and crying all over yourself about Spikes, we had our 1st team All-SEC RB Michael Smith out as well our #1 WR Joe Adams.

I'm upset about today's game, but I'll take it. We played a good game and we've come so far since Alabama wiped the face of the Earth with us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Those two calls were absolutely horrible. But like you said, you had several opportunities to score more points and couldnt. That kicker hasnt missed all season then decides to miss 2 today :no:

Good day for the Canes. They win @ UCF and VT loses to GT to open up the coastal division once again. With the crazy tie breakers, if all 3 end the season with only 1 division loss then the highest team in the BCS poll wins the division. And that would be Miami at the moment.


----------



## myst

Smithian said:


> I can't believe Arkansas lost that... Left so many points on the board. So mad right now.
> 
> Also, those refs played a major part in the game three times down the stretch. On the game tying drive by UF, there was that phantom PI then the WORST call ever when the Florida O-Lineman tried to crack back on Malcolm Shepherd and Shepherd ran him over then got flagged for it.
> 
> Then on the game winning drive, our CB is standing in the endzone and would have had an easy interception but Riley Cooper basically wrapped him up.
> 
> Regardless, we shouldn't have let it come down those calls. It's like boxing, you never beat the champ by a judge's decision, you have to knock them out.
> 
> The only encouraging thing today is to know how close we are to being a legit team. And before you Florida fans start snotting and crying all over yourself about Spikes, we had our 1st team All-SEC RB Michael Smith out as well our #1 WR Joe Adams.
> 
> I'm upset about today's game, but I'll take it. We played a good game and we've come so far since Alabama wiped the face of the Earth with us.


Arkansas left so many points on the board? lol. Florida fumbled the ball 4 times, two of which were in the redzone and had a missed FG. Considering they had 7 turnovers all season, Arkansas is lucky it was that close. I mean one fumble was because a guy missed a tackle and his shoe knocked the ball out! Ugly game for the Gators, but at least they got the win.


----------



## sMaK

Arkansas did leave a lot of points on the board. I was so pissed when they ran the ball on 3rd and 4 on that last drive. Uncharacteristic of Petrino. As ugly as that game was though, UF still won and that's all that matters.


----------



## Adam

Arkansas should have won that Georgia game also. They really should be a one loss team.


----------



## ATLien

but they didn't. All that's important is W-L, you don't get bonus points for almost winning. I hope Florida doesn't move down in the rankings for winning a close game


----------



## bball2223

ATLien said:


> but they didn't. All that's important is W-L, you don't get bonus points for almost winning. I hope Florida doesn't move down in the rankings for winning a close game


They shouldn't, college football is about survival sometimes and Florida did just that. That doesn't mean I think Florida is the best team, but they should remain #1 for now. Alabama is the best team in college football. They have the best defense, they are great on special teams, and Mark Ingram is just sensational. As long as McElroy can avoid mistakes against the elite teams I can't see them losing.


----------



## Smithian

The '93 Heat said:


> Arkansas should have won that Georgia game also. They really should be a one loss team.


Been a frustrating year. We still have Ole Miss and LSU on the road.

We'll probably end up with only 7 wins, but this is a darn good team. Tough schedule.


----------



## -33-

I think Bama should be #1...with the BCS coming out today, hopefully our tough schedule gets us a higher ranking than the polls have shown.


----------



## Blue

People think UF's offense is bad and then point to Alabama? Ingram is nice, but Bama's offense has been even worse than UF's IMO.... Bama's real strength is in their scoring defense, not in their offense. We could argue all day about which team has the better D, but offensively I dont see how Bama is better than Florida... Bama is a very solid team, but UF just has too much untapped talent and potential on offense for me acknowledge Bama and their scoring offense as better than UF's right now. If both teams win out, it will be a good showdown in the SEC Championship game for sure.

Right now though, UF barely uses guys like Moody(leads nation in ypc, but Meyer dont give him the ball for some reason...), Thompson(injury problems), & Nelson(reliable hands) in the offense... If we can get these guys the ball more, and Tebow quits locking in on only Cooper & Hernandez, then the offense has ALOT more potential to be explosive. These guys are open and can make plays, it's just some simple and reasonable tweeking that needs to be done with Tebow's and adjustments that can easily be made. Bama is probably UF's biggest threat because their Line & Defense will be the toughest we'll see all year, but I think UF is still the better team(on paper). I think Turnovers will probably be the biggest determining factor when/if the two teams meet... Both teams looked sloppy as hell on offense this week and would've lost if not for their ridiculously good D...


----------



## Smithian

The SEC just suspended the referees from the Arkansas-UF game.

I'm so darn frustrated. Our guys played harder, played smarter, made less mistakes, and simply got after Florida's *** for 60 minutes. We deserved that game. I hate to admit it, but listening all week to ESPN and such has me believing we were screwed. Riley Cooper flat out tackled Andru Stewart or we intercept that ball and we win that game and ruin Florida's season.

Arkansas did not lose that game. 

Also, Urban Meyer? It's coming bud. You'll get your's soon enough. A fellow Hog fan on a Razorback message board said it better than I ever could when it comes to Urban Meyer and the Florida fans who refuse to give us respect;



> Miami Herald October 17, 2009
> 
> _"That was a great, tough win," said Florida head coach Urban Meyer. "First off, I have a lot of respect for *that team we played*. I kind of knew it would be a tough one and I also got the feeling that our players were *fairly confident heading into it.* But in most cases, if you turn the ball over four times, you usually don't win that kind of game. This team did a good job. Again, I have a lot of respect *for our opponent *because that was a tough, tough game. I think our players showed a lot of character by coming back at the end of that game."_
> 
> 
> *“That team?” “Our opponent?” On every Youtube clip I could locate, Meyer’s comments are edited to exclude what he said.
> 
> For you, Urban Meyer, Our Name is the University of Arkansas Razorbacks. It should be well known to you because it’s tattooed on your players in a few places.
> 
> In fewer than 90 days you’ll be without Tim Tebow, and we’ll begin to hear the excuses flow. A little respect to a team which you were “confident” in beating and who played your team within 3 points would go a long way.
> 
> As far as turning the ball over “four times,” you should know your team better. You’re averaging 2 turnovers per game anyway and did you forget that you turned the ball over 3 times against TROY. TROY? That’s indicative of the No. 1 team in the Country.
> 
> When Arkansas's Offensive juggernaut is completed, there will be a day when you wish you’d never heard of us.
> *


----------



## Wade2Bosh

As a Canes fan, I'm a little nervous about this upcoming game vs Clemson. They might be the toughest team left on the schedule. 

They're 3-3 record doesnt speak to how good they really are. Especially on D.


----------



## Smithian

You're going to destroy them...


----------



## Blue

Smithian said:


> The SEC just suspended the referees from the Arkansas-UF game.
> 
> I'm so darn frustrated. Our guys played harder, played smarter, made less mistakes, and simply got after Florida's *** for 60 minutes. We deserved that game. I hate to admit it, but listening all week to ESPN and such has me believing we were screwed. Riley Cooper flat out tackled Andru Stewart or we intercept that ball and we win that game and ruin Florida's season.
> 
> Arkansas did not lose that game.
> 
> Also, Urban Meyer? It's coming bud. You'll get your's soon enough. A fellow Hog fan on a Razorback message board said it better than I ever could when it comes to Urban Meyer and the Florida fans who refuse to give us respect;


Lol, It's unfortunate that a bad calls were made at critical points in the game. I don't mind Arkansas fans being upset about it, but what I do mind is the claims by them and by other 'gator haters' who claim those 2 calls lost them the game. Lol, did that call make it impossible for Arkansas to stop us from that point forward? Were those calls why they missed ALL their FG's in the 2nd half?? Did it force Mallett to overthrow a wide open receiver in the end zone to secure a lead?? No. Moral victory's are NOT reflected in W's & L's. The calls did not cost Arkansas the game, Arkansas lost.

We took the ball from our own 33 yrd line and 3 plays later we were on your 36. A couple of penalties were called on first downs... That PI call on Thompson probably gets called 50% of the time because the defender wasnt going for the ball. I hate that personal foul call and I'd rather it not be called, but UF was in your RED ZONE either way. I doubt you guys had another 'kick fumble' or some other random **** like that in the cards for to stop our offense again(but that's niether here nor there)... To be honest, in the last 3 drives Arkansas had plenty of oppurtunities to take the lead and messed up some big plays... You overthrew the TD, shanked another FG, and let Florida drive right down the field for the GW FG... Dont blame the refs, that's called defeat. You had chances to take commanding control and you didn't(couldn't). Not pretty, but when things got tight, UF came through. Blame whoever you want Arkansas, but you lost. Difference between you guys and Ole Miss last year is Ole Miss made their FG's and they hit their open receivers. They won, you guys lost. Period. You guys had as good a chance as anyone could ask for, but you still lost.


----------



## myst

Smithian said:


> The SEC just suspended the referees from the Arkansas-UF game.
> 
> I'm so darn frustrated. Our guys played harder, played smarter, made less mistakes, and simply got after Florida's *** for 60 minutes. We deserved that game. I hate to admit it, but listening all week to ESPN and such has me believing we were screwed. Riley Cooper flat out tackled Andru Stewart or we intercept that ball and we win that game and ruin Florida's season.
> 
> Arkansas did not lose that game.
> 
> Also, Urban Meyer? It's coming bud. You'll get your's soon enough. A fellow Hog fan on a Razorback message board said it better than I ever could when it comes to Urban Meyer and the Florida fans who refuse to give us respect;


you -> :soapbox:



(and p.s., a loss wouldn't have ruined Florida's season, as long as we win the SEC championship game were going to the NC game.)


----------



## -33-

Going to my 2nd game of the season, and my 1st Canes game in Landshark....gonna be a great week to be back in Miami.

Going out Friday night, tailgate & Canes game Saturday, Tim Hardaway jersey retirement party Tuesday night, Heat season opener Wednesday, driving back here on Thursday morning...


----------



## sMaK

I'll be there as well. Don't know about you all but I'm concerned about this game. Clemson has a good defense and I feel like they might be overlooking them. It's going to be a close game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^yup, I feel the same.


----------



## sMaK

I hate Mark May though. He just said the same thing I was thinking but it seems like he hates the Canes.


----------



## Adam

Clemson has this one.


----------



## Blue

I remember CJ Spiller in HS. We never played his team Union County, but I'll always remember the crazy stat lines he had when Id look up the local stats and compare the RB's #s. One game I recall that i'll never forget, he had something like 9 carries for 390 yards & 5 TD's. Too bad Clemson doesn't have much around him cause the guy is a beast. If you can contian him, you guys should win though.


----------



## -33-

We got this...I would be worried on the road, but at home, the Canes will cover the spread.

Miami 41
Clemson 24


----------



## sMaK

Well... I knew this game was going to be a tough one. A little different than I envisioned with all the scoring but I had a feeling we might lose. There goes our BCS hopes, hopefully they win out now but I see them losing one more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So many dumb mistakes. And the defense was God awful today. As was Jacory on a couple of those INT's. 

We deserved to lose that game.

No way GT loses again in the ACC so we're now just playing for a peach bowl, if that even.


----------



## Smithian

> *"You run another play and you throw an interception or they throw another flag on us -- I wasn't going to let the refs lose the game for us there and some magical flag appear," Kiffin said Sunday.
> 
> Tennessee (3-4, 1-3), which entered the game as one of the least-penalized teams in the nation, was flagged eight times for 68 yards, while Alabama was charged with just one 10-yard penalty.*
> 
> Kiffin said he was disappointed not only with the difference in calls but also with a possible unsportsmanlike penalty that wasn't called.
> 
> After Cody blocked the field goal attempt, he removed and threw his helmet and ran across the field in celebration as time expired.
> 
> "If a play's still going, you can't take your helmet off," Kiffin said. "A guy throws his helmet as the ball's still live. He throws his helmet and then two of their guys go and recover the ball. It's a 15-yard penalty, and you kick again."
> 
> Kiffin said he discussed the play with SEC commissioner Mike Slive and had left phone messages for SEC coordinator of officiating Rogers Redding that hadn't been returned.
> 
> *He also knows to expect a reprimand from the SEC for criticizing officials as Arkansas Bobby Petrino was for criticizing officiating in his team's loss to Florida on Oct. 17.
> 
> "I'm sure we'll get one of those letters that really means nothing as Bobby got last week, but Florida and Alabama live on," Kiffin said.*


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/football/ncaa/10/25/kiffin.tennessee.ap/#ixzz0V4KHUBPT 

Lane Kiffin had the cajones to come out and flat out say what Bobby Petrino and Dan Mullen wouldn't. As an SEC fan, I'm starting to be embarrassed by what seems to be this conference's flat out protection of these teams. That Florida interception TD that was upheld against Mississippi State was even worse than any call Florida got against Arkansas. I hate to say there might be one, but the evidence of some conspiracy is mounting.

I feel bad for any team left against Florida. They simply will not be allowed to win that game.


----------



## Blue

I already posted this in the College Football board, but Kiffin was wrong like usual. Similar to a personal foul or an exceesive celebration penalty, removing your helmet during a play is considered a dead ball foul which are applied on the next down. You dont get a repeat down, like Kiffin wrongfully implies. Once the play is over it's over... Due to Kiffin's piss poor clock management, the game ended and Tennesee lost. When you miss 3 FG's, you lose. When Arkansas missess 2 FG's, you lose.


----------



## Blue

Smithian said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/football/ncaa/10/25/kiffin.tennessee.ap/#ixzz0V4KHUBPT
> 
> Lane Kiffin had the cajones to come out and flat out say what Bobby Petrino and Dan Mullen wouldn't. As an SEC fan, I'm starting to be embarrassed by what seems to be this conference's flat out protection of these teams. That Florida interception TD that was upheld against Mississippi State was even worse than any call Florida got against Arkansas. I hate to say there might be one, but the evidence of some conspiracy is mounting.
> 
> I feel bad for any team left against Florida. They simply will not be allowed to win that game.


This is just a flat out biased post. UF got an interception called back on a terrible roughing the passer call later in that game. Just stop it, if your gonna be selective and not air out all the bad calls. Do you really think the refs have meetings, plotting on ways to help UF and Bama run the table?? Do you not think that not one ref would disagree with this policy or stand up and call them out and report the SEC??? Just dumb.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What a horrible game, but at least we escaped with a win.


----------



## sMaK

That was ridiculous. Jacory showed some balls at the end though, which is nice.


----------



## Blue

Shaky, but good win for the Canes. Good teams win these games.


----------



## Adam

Blue Magic said:


> Shaky, but good win for the Canes. Good teams win these games.


That's certainly one way of looking at it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miami gave up over 500yds of offense and had just 10yds of offense in the 2nd half before the game winning drive. Still dont know how we won that game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just got back from the game vs Virginia. Very good win. That punt return by Collier was insane.

Still some negatives though. 2 blocked punts and an INT. Even though 52-17 is a big blowout, it still did not indicate just how much of an *** whooping this was.


----------



## -33-

Well GT almost gave us a gift, they have to lose next week, or our slim chances of getting the the ACCCG are over...


----------

